# Weed and taco time!



## mr. smoke screen (Apr 16, 2010)

didnt know where to post this thread, but i gotta quick question, does anyone on here know if taco time drug test, in my opinion i would guess they didnt since it is a fast food chain, but wanna double check since 4 20 is coming up, and i just applied

HELP IS MUCH APPRECIATED


----------



## shynee mac (Apr 16, 2010)

mr. smoke screen said:


> didnt know where to post this thread, but i gotta quick question, does anyone on here know if taco time drug test, in my opinion i would guess they didnt since it is a fast food chain, but wanna double check since 4 20 is coming up, and i just applied
> 
> HELP IS MUCH APPRECIATED


 i dont know but you just made me hungry!!!


----------



## greenjacketdude (Apr 16, 2010)

10 bucks says there will be. Most company's insurance is cheaper if they drug test.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 16, 2010)

i dont know either. theres no taco time around me, but i would say its up to individual managers/owners


----------



## minibotwin (Apr 16, 2010)

Haha, dude, weed & tacos are the best 

If you want to be sure get some kind of system flusher/maskers. Most vitamin, herb, or health food places supply them! Look online, do some research on brands that may or may not work.. Just google thc maskers, or thc flushing systems... Google tells all 
I know people who have drank TONS of water & sweat it all out. They've managed to pass....

I've never had to do either, so I can't really truly vouche! Good luck tho!!


----------

